# Where is the USB port in the upper glove box?



## asteroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello:

My wife and I just bought a 2011 Routan SE with RSE. It has the RBZ code radio. We are having some problems getting her phone (an iPhone 4) to connect via bluetooth and thought we would try to update the Uconnect software. It looks like the only way to do this is to put the software on a USB drive and connect to a USB port other than the one on the radio face. The owner's manual states that there is one in the upper glove box. I can't for the life of me find it. Any help locating it would be appreciated. Pictures would be even better.

Thanks in advance.

Brandon


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is a previous thread, the last post, they got it installed free at the dealer. It may only come with the NAV head unit (RHB).

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5379781-USB-in-the-glovebox&highlight=usb

Welcome to the forums


----------



## asteroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the response. That's not exactly the answer that I was looking for .. but it's the answer nonetheless. I guess it's back to the dealer we go. We really love the new van. The only hiccup has been getting my wife's phone to connect and getting an iPod to connect via USB. We will try to get the dealer to address them both at 60 days. Ironically, my phone, the exact same model, works well except the for the stuttering issue that has been talked about on the Chrysler minivan forums.

Thanks for the help. I appreciate the information on the forum. We used it to get a great deal on the new van.

Brandon


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

If you have the RBZ radio, you will need an Ipod interface cable to make the Ipod work. It will not work via the USB port in the radio. See the prvious thread, the cable is only like $35 and installs in about 10 minutes:laugh:


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a 2010 SEL so it's a different setup. Two things:

1. We did the most recent mygig update making the disc myself and the Iphones now connect and remain connected without a problem. It was a great update. I don't know if the 2011 need that update, if so, just make the disc. The only thing we can do with the USB is load music to the harddrive or photos;

2. The 2010 w/NAV does not allow streaming music via the USB or Bluetooth. We can only stream using a AUX cord from the head phone jack on the phone/ipod. On the 2010 models there was an option to purchase an iphone/ipod cord that you installed at the back of the radio and went into the glove box. I had that in my other vehicle and it would allow me to operate the iphone's music directly from the radio. A nice option. I don't know if the 2011 has that.


----------

